
Scooters, Segways and Skates: Latest Vehicles That Solve the Last-Mile Problem - jseliger
https://www.wsj.com/articles/scooters-segways-and-skates-latest-vehicles-try-to-solve-your-last-mile-problem-11563109200?mod=rsswn
======
Relys
I've owned a Boosted Board clone, an M365 scooter and a OneWheel XR. The XR is
by far my favorite ride. I would also recommend taking a look at EUCs
(electric unicycles) as they have longer range, faster top speed and are
easier to carry.

